# Agility?



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

When do you put dogs in to Agility courses? Piper is 17 weeks. I probably wouldn't do this until I get her CGC anyways. But thinking waiting to a year old would be good. As she will be mature and past all the puppy and spay stuff.

Just she seems to be able to leap and jumps so much and she has done things my dogs I had growing up never did. She can jump into my car from the ground with out help. We have an Saturn Vue so the car floor board is not close to the ground. And today when she was playing with two other dogs in our neighborhood , the other two dogs ended up on one of the golf carts. She ended up leaping other them and ended up on the other side.  Everyone was surprised that was watching. She did of course hope scotch over the two. So it wasn't in one leap.

Now I'm thinking does she need Agility????? Or is this just because she is still a puppy??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So funny!! Molly can jump like a superstar She once jumped over a huge dog at the dog park and everyone laughed. She was tiny then about 6 months. Now she is better but it's kind of like she had springs in her legs I have never done agility training with her but I am sure she would be good at it but can't give any feedback. Piper is just a normal puppy with lots of energy I am thinking maybe they have to be at least a year old before they do that?? Not sure but their little joints etc...have to be able to take the impact!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Definitely call agility class places and find out. I think a cockapoo and agility are a match made in heaven. The good trainers will tell you the training and age requirements but I have seen agility classes offered for pups. They practice baby size challenges of the real thing so when the time is right the pup knows what to do. Piper will love it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Agility is fabulous fun. They cannot do jump training until they are 1 and here in the UK yo cannot compete with a dog under 18 months.
If you can find a place that does puppy agility that would be great. Teaches control, contact equipment and the weave poles.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have yet looked into it. But will get the details on required...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have thought the same for Lady, but there are no courses near us. She clears the back of our couch no problem, and when she was about pipers age, the baby gate became obsolete because she would just jump over it.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> we have thought the same for Lady, but there are no courses near us. She clears the back of our couch no problem, and when she was about pipers age, the baby gate became obsolete because she would just jump over it.


Well she hasn't jumped over the baby gate we have the kitchen. But I'm sure if she was shown how... I think she would.

We have a place that's local. Was going to do her puppy class there, but didn't due to timing issues. But may try the Agility classes... http://www.madta.org/agility-levels.html


----------

